# Primanti Brothers Sandwich Pittsburgh



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

i want to make Primanti Brothers Sandwich Pittsburgh for my husband i think i have it right but i don't know kind of ham they use and what kind of fries 

thank you 
Tammy

2 slices Italian bread
5-6 slices ham, thin
2 slices provolone cheese
1/4 cup coleslaw
2 slices tomatoes
1 cup French fries, still warm
mayonnaise


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's the Primanti Brothers City Menu:

http://www.primantibros.com/CityMenu.pdf


----------

